# Cheating pumps



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

I doubt most pumps are off by that much or we would hear about this more often. Even a few cents of inaccuracy per gallon would add up fast so that's probably more often the case. 

State laws all differ on how the pumps accuracy is regulated, here in my state if a town is less than 5,000 people the pumps do not even need to be checked annually. That's besides they are understaffed and can't keep up with the workload anyway. All pumps in this state will have a dated state inspection sticker located on the upper front.


----------



## cmsdock (Feb 16, 2014)

Our county auditor office is responsible for ensuring that the pumps are within 5 tablespoons of a gallon of gas pump. Each pump gets certified every year and a seal is placed on the calibrating mechanism. The auditors office is also responsible for scales. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Reason I get receipts. Fuelly and the pumps sometimes differ I what the final price should be. Other issue I had happen 2 times I didn't get a receipt and the price changed by a penny. I am OCD with transactions I can control so my gas pump tickets are always rounded or mirrored. $23.23 $51.15 or $41.00 flat. If I can't manipulate the price then gallons it is. Having an ECO 6mt got me surgical with hitting exact gallon amounts. 


Sent from my iFail 5s


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

My coworker read something like this, so he checked his gas receipt from that morning. The math was off and he paid about $1 more than he should have paid. He said this was a 76 station in San Leandro. He went back and they refunded the difference, and then he reported them to the state. 

I checked my Chevron receipts, and they are all correct.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Nope I haven't had a whole $1 off just 1¢. It's just enough to piss you off but not enough you burn $3 on gas to retrieve that penny when the charges finalized 3 days later. 


Sent from my iFail 5s


----------

